# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Panigacci-The Journey of Discovery (By other Italians!)

## Angela

I've told you they're delicious. Well, here the discovery is made by Italians from another region. :)

It's probably a technique from the Bronze Age and before. A "paste" of sorts is made from flour, water, and salt, and place between terracotta forms which have been heated on an open fire. They really should be eaten shortly after making. Some of our restaurants specialize in them.

The video is sort of topsy-turvy. 

The "dry" panigacci filled with various cured meats, cheeses etc. and sometimes served with grilled vegetables, are shown starting around 11:00 min. in.

The "dressed" (with tomato sauce, mushrooms, pesto), "boiled" panigacci are first, and then the layered, decadent, almost lasagne like version. I thought he was going to scrape the glaze off the terrine to get every last bit. :)

His accent is so strong it's almost as if he's putting it on. :)

----------

